# "Batman" style cut



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, Ozzy, but that's what it reminds me of.
Usually Bette's groomer just cuts her bangs fairly straight and long, last time she did this, and I'm not sure of I like it or not. The picture isn't great, but you can see they cut 'v's' over her eyes.
I think it looks a little more like she has eyes, but not sure I like it. She goes again on Friday, so need opinions, please!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww I love it she looks so sweet Little Bette is such a heart:hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They could give her a stubble cut and she'd still look cute 
I think I'd go with straight.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Am not sure either. He's lovely but I think it's too thick in the middle.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy approves of this cut and the cat is beautiful too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Whatever you choose will be beautiful, she is such a lovely girl.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bette is the sweetest pea! She is just adorable.
Ruby looks like this - she can't see poor little thing and she has eyes!(groom due Tuesday)
I love the long fringed look & scruffy head so they look like a muppet character.
Go with the long look I say xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She so reminds me of a cartoon dog which I can't remember the name of in that pic! not sure either! would need to see the other way she is cut as well to decide! -very cute though


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's the usual style, I don't know which I like better!
I think the batman might make her eyes seem more 'normal.' I just don't know. I want them covered with her hair so we don't upset little kids.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As I love Bette anyway. She has such a happy face!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

somewhere between I think! as everyone says, she looks gorgeous whichever.


----------

